# Who are you?



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Answer the question


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

A self aware Dream-verse entity, fused with the voices of forgotten test subjects.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I am an individualist. I am adaptable. I am extroverted. I am friendly. I am a realist. I am thoughtful. I am easy going. I am a pioneer. I am spontaneous. I am resilient. I am brave. I am a wife and a mother. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

monemi said:


> I am an individualist. I am adaptable. I am extroverted. I am friendly. I am a realist. I am thoughtful. I am easy going. I am a pioneer. I am spontaneous. I am resilient. I am brave. I am a wife and a mother.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


Yes sure it does.[SUP]You forgot hot.[/SUP]

Ps - we're both capricorns born on the cusp... I think our birthdays are like 2/3 days apart.... So if you're cool, I'm cool


----------



## AidanOfSweden (Sep 16, 2014)

I am an introverted Swedish-American fencer, I am also an amateur theatre actor.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I am the indefinable consciousness that I am. I like to think about how strange that actually is.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

I am an empty cup, waiting to be filled.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I´ve always had a hard time trying to define myself. I guess I am what I don´t dare to say about me.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

A Jedi I am.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Someone who recognizes her self-value and worth roud:


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

monemi said:


> I am an individualist. I am adaptable. I am extroverted. I am friendly. I am a realist. I am thoughtful. I am easy going. I am a pioneer. I am spontaneous. I am resilient. I am brave. I am a wife and a mother.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


If there are no people and no action needs to be taken, who are you?



Judis said:


> A self aware Dream-verse entity, fused with the voices of forgotten test subjects.



If you are overloaded with stimuli to the point of being unable to block it out, who are you?



AidanOfSweden said:


> I am an introverted Swedish-American fencer, I am also an amateur theatre actor.


Those are actions that you take. The names of professions given by culture. Lines drawn on pieces of paper. Who are YOU?



lightwing said:


> I am an empty cup, waiting to be filled.


Once your are filled, who are you?



Glassland said:


> I am the indefinable consciousness that I am. I like to think about how strange that actually is.


If you are put on life support or under anaesthesia, who are you?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> If there are no people and no action needs to be taken, who are you?


I am peaceful.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

A man, nothing more.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

An extreme skier








A musician








A pretty good cook








A book model


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> If you are put on life support or under anaesthesia, who are you?


No one. I am not there anymore. What do you think happens when you go to sleep? Your consciousness is gone. You will wake up because your body is still there, but what will happen after your body died?


----------



## Jadeisamoose (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm what has been defined as a 'body' combined with the strange anomaly that has been defined as a 'soul' (consciousness, being, whatever we're calling it). Overall I don't know who or what the hell I am or what any of us are or if we even exist.
Love the smell of an existential crisis in the morning.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

God.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I am just one person in a world of, what, 9 or 10 billion now?


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> If you are overloaded with stimuli to the point of being unable to block it out, who are you?


How has this changed the equation ?

I would still be me. And if I can't go on, I know that they'd takeover for me.

Your question, "Who are you" is not an easy one to answer. 

I'l have to give you a point for being serious about this question.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm my girlfriend's partner, and I'm someone who makes her happy.

That's all that really matters to me as far as my identity goes these days.

I used to be obsessed with my identity, and not so much appearing a certain way, but just being a person in the first place. I never had a sense of self or identity until I met her. Now that I have her, I have all kinds of stability. So, yeah, the above couldn't be more true.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Once your are filled, who are you?


I am whoever I have allowed to fill me.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

What is your meaning, what is it, _really_, to be you? All these labels are constructions made to classify and distinguish an inside group from an outside group. Tall from short etc. But who are _you_, _what_ is it. I think we can rephrase the question as: _what_ are you? Not a human because that is a word. What does it mean to be a '_You_'? So, who are you? I don't know.:happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm too tired to be this young.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Madman said:


> What is your meaning, what is it, _really_, to be you? All these labels are constructions made to classify and distinguish an inside group from an outside group. Tall from short etc. But who are _you_, _what_ is it. I think we can rephrase the question as: _what_ are you? Not a human because that is a word. What does it mean to be a '_You_'? So, who are you? I don't know.:happy:


What's the point of eliminating classifications from the question? That's how language works. I didn't learn BSL as early as I should have and I wasn't much without the ability to classify and distinguish. Developmentally, I was behind average and had difficulty identifying myself in a mirror. These classifications and identifications are those things that make us who we are. Otherwise we're just animals. Nothing wrong with the fact that we are animals, but it is rather limited don't you think?


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

I am neither empty nor full.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Madman said:


> What is your meaning, what is it, _really_, to be you? All these labels are constructions made to classify and distinguish an inside group from an outside group. Tall from short etc. But who are _you_, _what_ is it. I think we can rephrase the question as: _what_ are you? Not a human because that is a word. What does it mean to be a '_You_'? So, who are you? I don't know.:happy:


We could simply just say I am for either who or what.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Clyme said:


> I'm my girlfriend's partner, and I'm someone who makes her happy.
> 
> That's all that really matters to me as far as my identity goes these days.
> 
> I used to be obsessed with my identity, and not so much appearing a certain way, but just being a person in the first place. I never had a sense of self or identity until I met her. Now that I have her, I have all kinds of stability. So, yeah, the above couldn't be more true.


Just an honest question: What happens if/when she disappears from your life, whether by death or breakup? The fact that she is your identity would leave you in a pretty bad place, wouldn't it? What do you have in life when you're not pleasing her? Do you have any concept of "me time" or a personal life?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I find the question difficult to answer. My inclination is to just say my name. Normally I would look to what other people have said first and try to come up with things about me along the same lines. Although, if it's by personality traits, I have a hard time with that and I just make them up on the spot. I have a lot of trouble with self-concept.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Someone who was born in wrong time and does not belong here.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

action9000 said:


> Just an honest question: What happens if/when she disappears from your life, whether by death or breakup? The fact that she is your identity would leave you in a pretty bad place, wouldn't it? What do you have in life when you're not pleasing her? Do you have any concept of "me time" or a personal life?


Honestly, I was never well off in life before, and I would inevitably be back there. I'd prefer to spare the details on it, but there are some aspects of my health that only she can take care of. She's more than just that, but yes, it would ruin me entirely. Well, I dislike the term "pleasing" because it sounds very slave-like, but there aren't moments when we're not close. We've not had any moments of distance. The time I spend with her is my "me time". I'm very co-dependent, as is she. There isn't another place I'd rather be than with her, and it's the same with her as well. My life with her is my personal life.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Carbon-based life-form...I want to say the cliche cold impersonal answer... 

I am a human being. Male. Stays indoors most of the time...likes to be comfortable and to have peace. Potentially too fearful and avoidant of people. Maybe in head too much...

Mind and body (and spirit?)...potentially slightly autistic? 

Would like to do more. And there is definite potential. Enjoys helping people. Often I think I can be a bother though.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone who should not _be_.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

A paranoid, panicked, and depressed boy. And a freak.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who am I? Divide by Zero Error.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm the man in the clouds with the multi-coloured mirrors on his hob-nail boots


----------



## endcredits209 (Aug 24, 2014)

Because I am no one I can be anyone.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I'm whoever you want me to be.

I don't really have much control when it comes to your perception, so I might as well submit. For shits and giggles.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> I'm whoever you want me to be.



If I wanted you to be a hurricane, would you be Hurricane Kintsugi for me ?


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

*Macroscopically:* Part of a universal consciousness that is experiencing itself subjectively; currently representing itself and taking it's form, through a biological process.

*Microscopically:* The tiny voice that screams out from under my chest looking to find something worth dying for.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I come from under the hill, and under the hills and over the hills my paths led. And through the air. I am he that walks unseen. I am the clue-finder, the web-cutter, the stinging fly. I was chosen for the lucky number. I am he that buries his friends alive and drowns them and draws them alive again from the water. I came from the end of bag, but no bag went over me. I am the friend of bears and the guest of eagles. I am Ring-winner and Luckwearer; and I am Barrel-rider.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I am part of something bigger.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

What do you mean who am I? I could give any detail about myself down to a list of atoms, in order, I'm made of.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

The question "who are you?" Is ultimately an existential tool. It helps you to realize your relationships to self and others and to see how they have been constructed to play roles, but more importantly it helps you to connect with that deeper part inside yourself that is constant and seeks to shine through despite the labels you apply to yourself or others. Ultimately, "who are you?" Requires one to go within to experience the Self uniquely and to take joy within. It requires one to experience self in the moment as WHO (You) ARE. What the qualities of your thoughts are and what person you become through them. Of which joys, loves, and harmony you are composed. Or are you now composed of anger, despair, anxiety, or disharmony? Cast it away. Be kind to yourself and take refuge for within is peace, tranquility, and love if you will but make it so. Who are you? Do not be changing constantly from moment to moment, but be still like calm waters. A source of nourishment and content with all that happens. So, who are you?


----------

